# Xxxx Draught



## XXXX (21/10/09)

Is anyone interested in petitioning Lion Nathan to bring back XXXX Draught in bottles?


----------



## clean brewer (21/10/09)

XDL said:


> Is anyone interested in petitioning Lion Nathan to bring back XXXX Draught in bottles?


No, sorry.....  

I brew my own beer so have no need for XXXX Draught Stubbies....  Good luck with it.... :unsure: 

CB


----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)

Wrong forum XDL but your welcome here :icon_cheers: 



clean brewer said:


> No, sorry.....




+1


----------



## fergi (21/10/09)

XDL said:


> Is anyone interested in petitioning Lion Nathan to bring back XXXX Draught in bottles?





and the purpose of that would be for???????


----------



## komodo (21/10/09)




----------



## Screwtop (22/10/09)

XDL said:


> Is anyone interested in petitioning Lion Nathan to bring back XXXX Draught in bottles?




You work for a market research company .............right?


----------



## OzMick (22/10/09)

Not going to happen. Save your energy and just have a Bitter instead.


----------



## Batz (22/10/09)

XDL said:


> Is anyone interested in petitioning Lion Nathan to bring back XXXX Draught in bottles?


----------



## beersom (22/10/09)

XDL said:


> Is anyone interested in petitioning Lion Nathan to bring back XXXX Draught in bottles?


I'll sign it.


----------



## WSC (22/10/09)

It would have to be better than Summer Bright Ale....wanna be Corona rubbish......I haven't tried it though on principle.....go to love mass marketing


----------



## Bribie G (22/10/09)

For the info of interstaters, XXXX draught was only sold in Queensland and was sorta the equivalent of Reschs Dinner Ale in its own way, a fairly old fashioned 4.5% beer which was darker, sweeter and lower carbonated than XXXX 'heavy'. I enjoyed it as a winter brew. It was smooth, could stand being drunk a bit warmer without tasting like garbage. It was introduced in the 1950s and I guess the recipe hadn't changed much if at all. 





I'll sign for sure, it's sad the way that Lion are trying to kill off local brews and replace everything with god awful Tooheys.


----------



## petesbrew (22/10/09)

BribieG said:


> For the info of interstaters, XXXX draught was only sold in Queensland and was sorta the equivalent of Reschs Dinner Ale in its own way, a fairly old fashioned 4.5% beer which was darker, sweeter and lower carbonated than XXXX 'heavy'. I enjoyed it as a winter brew. It was smooth, could stand being drunk a bit warmer without tasting like garbage. It was introduced in the 1950s and I guess the recipe hadn't changed much if at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32194
> ...


Thanks for the info, Bribie, from an unlearned Mexican.

Resches DA. Haven't had one of them in years.


----------



## RagingBull (22/10/09)

Also..They no longer have XXX Sparkling or Carbine at the XXXX alehouse now  so sad


----------



## QldKev (22/10/09)

Yep another sign'er 

QldKev


----------



## bconnery (22/10/09)

RagingBull said:


> Also..They no longer have XXX Sparkling or Carbine at the XXXX alehouse now  so sad


I'd sign to bring those back...
I quite liked the XXX


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (22/10/09)

Where can I sign. I reckon they stopped making it when I moved to Victoria. Sales must have plummeted.  
I can remember my grandad drinking this out of tallies like water. Maybe they could do a limited realease similar to what Fosters do with Richmond Lager and the like. Don't like the chances though.


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/09)

With the new stuff running at around $40 plus locally for a carton, you can be sure of one thing.

It might be expensive.........................but by god, it's rough :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (22/10/09)

i cant beleive no one had told this donkey that draught means its on tap. draught is not a beer style. 
usually the 'draught' thing is the first thing people have a go at.

so in regards to the OT. no thanks, not interested. the only xxx's i like are above a strip joint!


----------



## Bribie G (22/10/09)

The reason for the "Draught" is that Castlemaine Perkins have long had a cooperage department and deliver beer in wooden casks (although not cask conditioned because it's a lager) to this day, and the picture of the cask on the label refers presumably to the brew that was originally delivered thus. As late as the 1980s there were quite a few pubs in Brisbane with draught on cask but now it's relegated to the Breakfast Creek Hotel AFAIK. Nice smooth drop there as well, served on gravity, but I suspect it's just filtered XXXX heavy in the barrel nowadays.

XXXX itself is a bit of a hold out in many ways, for example it is made with whole cluster hop flowers in the boil as opposed to a quick squirt of isohop on the way to the packing line. Sadly the heavy version is being gradually wound back to Southern Queensland (couldn't find any in Cairns) and being replaced elsewhere by Tooheys New. XXXX Gold is a pale shadow and unfortunately is being touted as the main product nowadays, it's no wonder the XXXX name has a bad name south of the Border.


----------



## lespaul (22/10/09)

i think i would prefer to shoot my di*k off than drink XXXX...


----------



## Batz (22/10/09)

I'll rather have a XXXX Draught any day compared to the crap 'refreshing' beers that all the brewery's have just put on the shelves of late...Coopers included ! Tasteless sweet girlie rubbish.

Batz


----------



## gjhansford (22/10/09)

BribieG said:


> As late as the 1980s there were quite a few pubs in Brisbane with draught on cask but now it's relegated to the Breakfast Creek Hotel AFAIK.



I was up in Townsville some 3 years ago and on Friday nights at one pub ... I think it was called the Great Northern or something like that ... they would carry out one barrel of XXXX draft, mount it up on the bar and spike it. The trick was to get a possy on the bar close to the keg and drink as fast as you could 'cos when it was gone it was back to the soapy tap beer until next week!

I don't know if it was ther beer ... or the atmosphere ... but it was a great beer. Of couse that was before I got into HB ...


----------



## schooey (22/10/09)

I enjoyed a couple 'off the wood' a couple of weeks ago at the Brekky Creek on the way through to Mount Isa... I must say I reckon it's leaps and bounds ahead of the draught they serve.. I'm pretty sure I remember reading the blurb on the wall saying something about how they are the only remaining pub that the casks are produced for


----------



## brettprevans (22/10/09)

lespaul said:


> i think i would prefer to shoot my di*k off than drink XXXX...


nah id drink xxxx.


----------



## petesbrew (22/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> nah id drink xxxx.


I'd drink lucky


----------



## komodo (22/10/09)

lespaul said:


> i think i would prefer to shoot my di*k off than drink XXXX...



Lets be honest now - I think that _might_ be taking it a bit far.

So what im gathering from this thread is that XXXX used to make a decent beer thats never been available south of the boarder and this is why we all reffer to it (XXXX) as pineapple juice?


----------



## mr_tyreman (22/10/09)

im a closet XXXX drinker...my mate loves the shit and i always get a 6-er when i go round to see him...he loves the stuff, and the 1.0 std drink is great for the motorists.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/10/09)

Batz said:


> I'll rather have a XXXX Draught any day compared to the crap 'refreshing' beers that all the brewery's have just put on the shelves of late...Coopers included ! Tasteless sweet girlie rubbish.
> 
> Batz



Thems fightn words Batz


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (22/10/09)

Do some side by side testings of these commercial beers, some do standout better than others but they are mainly bland and boring these days. But jee they go down at 1degree well after cutting the grass in 30degree heat.

oh yeah I would sign your petition.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/09)

Batz said:


> I'll rather have a XXXX Draught any day compared to the crap 'refreshing' beers that all the brewery's have just put on the shelves of late...Coopers included ! Tasteless sweet girlie rubbish.
> 
> Batz






AndrewQLD said:


> Thems fightn words Batz



I think Batz may have been referring to the coopers 62. At least he had better been :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (22/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I think Batz may have been referring to the coopers 62. At least he had better been :beerbang:




Of course I was, I did state the new 'refreshing' beers the brewerys have just brought out. Almost all the mega swill brewerys have one released for summer. They all refer the the brew as refreshing as well, it means it has not got one iota of taste and you can chuck a couple back easly..if you don't like the taste of beer that is.

I was given a Cascade I think to try the other day, it tasted like lemon lime and bitters ! A beer mind you  

There's heaps on the shelves, summer ale or some other pig swill.

Mr Coopers deserves a good thrashing with a wet hop flower!

Batz


----------



## brenjak (22/10/09)

I have never tried it but would sign so that i could. I will try any beer once. I collect the bottles as well and have about 400 different ones. I live in a small country town and if i want to drink out i cannot afford to be too much of a beer snob. I drink Toohey's Old when out as it is the only consistant tap beer between the pubs and clubs. Other that that it is VB, XXXX Bitter or the mid-strength swill known as XXXX Gold, which Queenslanders love and seem to get pissed on just as quick as me when i am drinking Old. I would give my left testie for a boutique beer cafe or the like!


----------



## roverfj1200 (22/10/09)

Would put the scribble down to save a Queensland legend. Golden cluster all the way.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/10/09)

I would sign as well. I would be more inclined to sign a petition for castlemaine to supply cask beer to more pubs. 

Brad


----------



## Fermented (24/10/09)

Gotta agree that the XXXX sold in SE QLD (at least in the mid-nineties) was quite different to whatever it was they were shipping to NSW. It wasn't too bad at all and was heaps better on a hot afternoon.

I was visiting around Eumundi for a week or two with some friends. Walked into the bottle-o and grabbed a six pack of Crown (I didn't know any better back then). The bloke behind the counter looked at me as if I was wearing a frilly pink dress and said "You're not from around here, are ya?" shaking his head as he took my money. My friends told me, when I got back to their house that "Proper men around here don't drink that... It's XXXX or Bundy only." Oops!

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Snow (28/10/09)

Batz said:


> I'll rather have a XXXX Draught any day compared to the crap 'refreshing' beers that all the brewery's have just put on the shelves of late...Coopers included ! Tasteless sweet girlie rubbish.
> 
> Batz






AndrewQLD said:


> Thems fightn words Batz


I'll fight along side ya, Batz!

For mine, XXXX heavy is a nice drop at the right time of day in the right circumstances. It has a good malt backbone and a refreshing hop character that I agree isn't everyone's cup of tea. The closer to Brisbane the better. I worked in Weipa back in the early '90s and remember reading that they used to put arsenic in the XXXX that they shipped north, as a preservative. It might have been dehydration, but I far worse hangovers on the stuff up there than I ever did drinking XXXX in Brissy. 

I've only had XXXX Draught off the wood at the Brekkie Ck and really enjoyed it. I would sign a petition to bring back the original recipe in bottles.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/10/09)

long time xxxx bitter drinker,,, still knock back a few now and again (fishing)... the draught was good too ,,,I'd sign as well , but I must say that I hadn't noticed it was gone ... 
cheers


----------



## TidalPete (28/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> With the new stuff running at around $40 plus locally for a carton, you can be sure of one thing.
> 
> It might be expensive.........................but by god, it's rough :lol:



And another thing to consider is that when XXXX Draught was dropped it was still owned by Castlemaine-Perkins (I'm pretty sure but can be corrected here?).
You can bet your bottom dollar that if resurrected Lion-Nathan will muck around with\stuff up the recipe just as they have done with many other nice beers they have obtained the license for.
FWIW I have just come back from 5 days of drinking XXXX Gold with philistine mates & count my luck stars I'm still left with any taste buds at all. :icon_vomit: 
As mentioned earlier XXXX of the wood at the Breakie Creek is a different XXXX altogether.

TP


----------



## D.lycle (29/10/09)

Basically you type in the first verse of the tune and the first one to guess it right will be told by the person whom typed the line.

Then that person type the first line of another tune and so on and so forth.

Ill start:


----------



## paulwolf350 (29/10/09)

D.lycle said:


> Basically you type in the first verse of the tune and the first one to guess it right will be told by the person whom typed the line.
> 
> Then that person type the first line of another tune and so on and so forth.
> 
> Ill start:



A good reason NOT to post at 5 oclock in the morning


----------

